# GLA regulator



## kashman (Mar 31, 2017)

Does anyone here has any experience ordering from Green Leaf aquariums? Was thinking of getting their GRO regulator but unsure on how much customs duty will be charged at the door. 
Would it matter if I order through UPS or USPS?


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Always go with USPS. UPS charges a brokerage fee, which can get up there in price. I have yet to be charged duties/import fees using USPS.


----------



## kashman (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks. Difference in shipping charges between UPS & USPS is around USD $27. I am assuming that its till better paying the extra charge upfront instead of being surprised at the door.
Just dont want to pay the extra charge and still get dinged with duties.


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

I'd think so. 

I just went through this. I bought 2 wire pendant lighting kits to hang my T5ho fixtures. The kits cost $30usd total. It ended costing me just shy of $80usd because they shipped using UPS. Cost me $30 brokerage fee plus duties which UPS collects on behalf of our government, plus the actual shipping fee.

Always try and ship using USPS.......


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Try using cross boarder pick up. It's more then 50% cheaper to ship things from us to Canada


----------



## slipfinger (May 11, 2016)

Aceman21 said:


> Try using cross boarder pick up. It's more then 50% cheaper to ship things from us to Canada


Yes another great option....


----------



## camber (Dec 27, 2014)

I have one for sale if you're interested


----------

